# نفر بالزوج هواه



## makala

ما معنى هذه الجملة؟

ونعنى بالزواج الحيواني ذلك الزواج الذي يقوم على هوى الجسدين ولا تبقى فيه بقية للألفة ودوام العلاقة بين الزوجين, متى نفر بالزوج هواه أو نفر بالزوجة هواها.


----------



## Mahaodeh

من المساق أظن المقصود هنا نفر نفيرا وليس نفورا
والنفير هو الذهاب إلى الحرب أو لغاية ما، فشبّه الكاتب اندفاعهما للآخر بالحرب
المقصود طبعا هو أن الرغبة الجنسية هي ما تبقيهما معا

الله أعلم طبعا


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن "نفر" هنا من "النفور" لأن الكاتب يقول:
"ولا تبقى" فيه بقية للألفة ودوام العلاقة متى نفر بالزوج هواه.
فالهوى اذا كان قائما على العلاقة الجسدية فقط فلن يدوم ، بل سرعان ما يتحول من انجذاب إلى نفور بسبب الإعتياد والملل.


----------

